# Question about flyline?



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

Been advised to overline my 8 wt for Bone fish with:

Monic GSP SKYline Bonefish/Permit Fly Line - 9wt 

Whatdaya think? ​


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Ah the classic overline question. It usually sparks heated debate among people who throw the fly rod. Who is feeding you this info to overline?

I would not recommend over lining, especially if you are going to be bonefishing. Over lining the rod will only slow the action of the rod down and allow you to carry less line when you are casting. If you were making 20-30 foot casts all day then maybe you could over line, but a typical bonefish situation is going to have you casting further distances. 

Overlining = Slows the action of the rod down. If you bought a rod that is too fast and you are not comfortable with the way it casts, meaning your timing isn't quite right, people are going to tell you to overline to slow the rod down and make it more user friendly. What kind of rod do you have?

If you bought an eight weight, use an eight weight line. If you want to use a nine weight line then buy a nine weight.


----------



## IXP Rods (Jul 13, 2010)

mikedeleon said:


> Ah the classic overline question. It usually sparks heated debate among people who throw the fly rod. Who is feeding you this info to overline?
> 
> I would not recommend over lining, especially if you are going to be bonefishing. Over lining the rod will only slow the action of the rod down and allow you to carry less line when you are casting. If you were making 20-30 foot casts all day then maybe you could over line, but a typical bonefish situation is going to have you casting further distances.
> 
> ...


Mike nailed it. I took casting lessons from an "over-liner", when in reality he did it because he never learned how to haul efficiently. Not that I'm an expert caster, but I can hit 60-70ft all day long with just a simple haul, where he'd strong-arm the rod with 20-30 more grains than necessary. If you're worried about carrying a load through a wind, work on your timing to close your loop up some, or I like to do more of a side-arm backcast with an overhand forecast similar to a belgian.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree, over weighting is not necessary and can cause more problems than it solves. If you are having casting issues(distance/accuracy) you may want to look at the line taper. I have found that a standard weight forward taper does not have the weight forward enough to carry some of the larger saltwater flies. This shouldn't be a problem with the small bonefish flies. But it may help when you are using the long leaders that are need for bonefish. I really like the RIO saltwater lines. They have the taper that I like to carry long leaders and large flies without over loading my rod.
Scientific Angler's "Redfish" line is also a good choose.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I'd say no. Generally, you might consider overlining if you are throwing big flies and don't need to cast very far <50'. For bones you will probably need to be throwing 60'+ on a regular basis.

There are other reasons why you might consider overlining, or underlining for the opposite reasons for that matter, as discussed above but, I'd think you'd be much better off getting good clean line matched to your rod by wieght. Your rod should be matched to your skill level. Then go practice, lots.


----------



## fstewart06 (Apr 29, 2008)

I used an 8 weight line on my 8 weight rod quite successfully on bonefish down in Belize. As mentioned above, don't overline. Bones can be pretty spooky so the lighter line will be quieter when it lays down on the water. Practice making delicate landings/presentations with your fly line, if you dump it down on the water you are toast.


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

I do not advise over lining, some people say yes and it kind of helps in high wind I hear but in my opinion you will sacrifice accuracy and distance with the slower action and loading.

I like the Rio bonefish line best myself


----------

